
React switches to the MIT license - dylanpyle
https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2017/09/25/react-v15.6.2.html#changelog
======
spicyj
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15316175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15316175)

